# What anchor bolts



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Got a call today, major backfill mishap at a friends job, glad it was not my job. So heed this warning, do not backfill an old block foundation if the plates and box where just changed, and anchor bolts where not installed

http://


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

"We don't need no stinkin anchor bolts"
Looks like a fun fix.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

My crappy day just started
looking a lot better. :laughing:


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

A little putty, some paint, and the HO will never notice. I'll fix it for tree fitty.


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

sucks to be them right about now


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

genecarp said:


> http://


 Oooooooh,faaaaaaaaaaah. On the bright side, it looks like the felt paper was still in good condition from the few pieces remaining.:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Liquid nail masonary block wall formula should do it

Home depot isle 4 paint and caulking section 4 shelf from the bottom


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Holy Crap!!

They are not trying to blame that on the excavator/backfill guy, are they? :blink:

What a freekin' mess. :sad:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh Sh#t!!


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Only one way for your friend - to:2guns: him self.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Whoops.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Holy Crap!!
> 
> They are not trying to blame that on the excavator/backfill guy, are they? :blink:
> 
> What a freekin' mess. :sad:


No, he now knows what the problem was, the backfill guy is in the clear:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

WTF

There is more to that than missing anchor bolts.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> WTF
> 
> There is more to that than missing anchor bolts.


Ditto

The new addition was pinned to hollow block... 

Was it the plan to break out the block wall? No attachment... 

No!........No!..........Bad Contractor!..........Bad Contractor!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Holy Crap!!
> 
> They are not trying to blame that on the excavator/backfill guy, are they? :blink:
> 
> What a freekin' mess. :sad:


What are you kidding? It was fine until you started backfilling. :laughing:

They backfill freshly poured foundations (with no rebar I might add) here all the time. Pour at 4 PM, strip by 8AM, back fill by noon. I wonder how long dumb ass **** luck will last.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Wonder how long it took before worker noticed "the freakin' wall is bowin' over"

"Run for cover!":laughing:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

It looks like the original pilaster (at far end) was well beyond the footing, & therefore not helping with tip resistance. The pinning to the new foundation should have gone through block wall, & backed up with large washers, or better yet a steel plate. A poured wall would have had a better shot at holding up, simply due to the added weight of wall.
Joe


----------

